# New Pole Barn Woodshop



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm building a 28×32 Pole Barn, with a 16×12 foot extension on the back. This pole barn will have a 28' x 8' front porch all in line with roof pitch, 12" eves, gutters, and all gutters will tie in to drains for entire house…etc. The ceilings are 12'. We'll have concrete floors (and porch will have concrete floor). There is a ton of dirt work that has to happen (clay that has to be tamped with big machinery) to get things level (I didn't know this was that expensive). We will have vapor barrier in concrete, along with rebar and 4" concrete pour. Then, I will have insulated walls and ceilings, and interior metal walls. Electric will be on outside of walls in cool looking metal conduit. I will have many 220's and tons of outlets.

My price breakdown is this:

Building material - 12,537
Dirt - 5,200
Add-on - 1,400
Concrete - 7,000
Electric - 2,500
Labor - 8,500
--------------
$37,137


If we go to 10' ceilings, we will subtract 1,500 = $35,637


This also includes an electric shut-off for entire house and building, well over a 150 feet of electric line run from house to building (which involves digging, conduit, and the works) and 200 amp box at the other end.

No over hang doors. I will be working with our builder to build our cool front doors that will invoke a good woodworking look. I'm not sure how I will engage this. Currently, I have a pretty incredible wood shop in my 3 car garage, and I've spent about $39,000 in awesome woodworking tools over the last 2 years. So, I am ready to have my very own space. The price of this building is big, but I think it's reasonable when we think about how much is actually going into this. Also, I have the extra cash to do it. It will be tight, but I won't go into debt. So, that part of it makes it pretty good for me.

Other quotes have been:
Amish - $17,900 (polebarn only with no room extension)
Church friends (stick build 28×32, porch, footers, vinyl siding, shingle roof, no electric, walls or insulation) - $26,000
Lalo (friend) - Stickbuild with knotty pine walls inside (no electric) - $61,000 (same dimensions as my post)
Pole Barn company - 36×32 with front porch - $16,500 (nothing else)

***I'm sure many of these prices would sky rocket when other factors would be introduced.

So, Let me know what you think. I'm pretty nervous about it. It is a lot of money…and I'm only a hobbyist woodworker…with intentions to make cool stuff to sell. (obviously never to recoup this big cost)...but, to have some fun money maybe.

I hope I didn't drag on too much! Thanks for your opinions!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

did you think about a toilet or urinal with a sink? .... what about heat or cooling ?...bottom line is you have to know what you can afford …plus IMHO …10 Foot ceilings would work better for lighting ….GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

$2500 seems pretty reasonable for all the electrical you are planning.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the 12' ceilings. That's what i have on mine and it really helps when trying to maneuver long boards around.
Also, it allows space to run ducting for dust collection and have it readily available if you need to make changes or repairs.

The bad side, is climate control. It's 50% more volume to cool versus a standard 8'ceiling in a house.

If you have the room, a separate room for finishing is always a good idea for venting and also to keep dust from the shop from settling on your finishes as they're drying.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

You don't list any HVAC expenses and that will add up quickly especially with 12' ceilings. Unless you're planning to build really large or long projects, my suggestion would be to lower the ceiling height to 8 or 10'. Yes they can be a bit more inconvenient, but it will save you thousands both up front and in the long run. Another thing I would strongly suggest is that you put in a wood floor vs. concrete. Your tools, knees, ankles etc. will appreciate it in the long run. It should be less expensive to do if you do the work yourself and it is a great place to run your DC pipes and floor electric. If done right, it is also better for humidity control and HVAC costs.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 12' ceiling in my shop. Love it and wouldn't change it to save a few bucks in heating. Yes we heat every month of the year.

Insulate you shop well.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! Excellent posts! Does the overall price sound pretty decent? I'm very excited to have my separate shop! It's just a lot of money and I'm trying to make sure this sounds right to everyone. LOL…the separate space will have a golf simulator in it…for when I get a brain block and can't think…lol


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

How exciting. Sounds like you have put some really nice thought into it. At first glance your prices seem reasonable. (I added 16×24 addition to back of my garage and quoted price was 20K)

Like GR8HUNTER mentioned above, have you thought of small bathroom? Even if you just plumb for it now before you pour concrete. The one in my shop is used more than you might think.
I think you will be happy with the higher ceilings. Will give you room to hang air cleaner and heater. Also, I have shelves along the side of my shop that are 8' off the ground for things I only occasionally use. And don't short change yourself on lights.

I'm real excited for you. Be sure to post pics, we want to celebrate with you!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

4-5 years ago I had an all steel building put up. My ceilings are only 9'. I haven't noticed missing the 10' ceiling I wanted all that much. Local building codes wouldn't let me go any higher. I did the wiring, insulation and finishing. Mine's got a 2nd floor storage attic which is awesome. It's 30×30 with an 18 foot total height. I've not been fond of pole buildings. Guess cuz I spent to much time stacking hay bales in them as a kid. I pretty certain your going to love your building. Just so you know you'll always find something else to add to it just to make it a little better for yourself. Enjoy.


----------

